# nblesavage



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2019)

hes been here since day one and i think hes top 3 coolest guys I ever met here..I think the world of this guy...Hes got 10K posts its no joke most of that 10k is him helping someone...I love this man UG is real lucky to have him


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2019)

There’s a handful of people I’d like to meet before I die. NS is one. 

He’s been there for me since day one. 

Humble too. I doubt there’s a single person here who could best him in lifting AND fighting. 

Nice post BB


----------



## stonetag (May 22, 2019)

This will be the easiest thing I will have to agree with today!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 22, 2019)

Agree 100%. He is one hell of a bloke and m8!


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 22, 2019)

A Legend & good pal too. A guy that IMO should seriously consider writing a book. I’d buy it for sure. 

we should have a NSvg roast and politely insult him with all his witty phrases. 

“This wanker’s out of his tree mate.”


----------



## Yaya (May 22, 2019)

Hes a mate.....mate


----------



## Gibsonator (May 22, 2019)

coolest pirate on ugbb hands down


----------



## BrotherJ (May 22, 2019)

He's an awesome dude and always has good advice


----------



## Iron1 (May 22, 2019)

Cripes Bundy, don't scare me like this.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 22, 2019)

Fookin' ell - I go away for a couple days and come home to this. 

I'm honored and humbled, Lads. It's been a great run with all of ye and I could ask for a better place to call home than here or a better lot of blokes to share it with.

Much respect, all of of ye. Fookin' something in my eye right about now...


----------



## SFGiants (May 22, 2019)

He's a good dude for sure!


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 23, 2019)

Good dude. Always helpful and welcoming.  Very knowledgeable.  And i get to read all of his post with 
An accent.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 23, 2019)

the What Are You Listening To thread is really cool too

hell of a bloke !


----------



## Jin (May 23, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Good dude. Always helpful and welcoming.  Very knowledgeable.  And i get to read all of his post with
> An accent.



Talk like a pirate day. Everyday.


----------



## Patriot1405 (May 23, 2019)

Great guy, no question!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2019)

He is probably the only person on this board that has not once ever pissed me off. Doesn't even annoy me, which come to think of it is odd cause everything annoys me 

Almost too perfect...

Hmmm...


Nble are you a cop?


----------



## Yaya (May 23, 2019)

Hes a mate.....mate


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> He is probably the only person on this board that has not once ever pissed me off. Doesn't even annoy me, which come to think of it is odd cause everything annoys me
> 
> Almost too perfect...
> 
> ...


like cops are perfect ...Dont spread ugly rumors pob..Savage is to cool for the blue uniform


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2019)

No dutch girl cookies for pob


----------



## gymrat827 (May 23, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> He is probably the only person on this board that has not once ever pissed me off. Doesn't even annoy me, which come to think of it is odd cause everything annoys me



well that would axe 99% of us than.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> well that would axe 99% of us than.....


Im proud that I annoyed and pissed off everyone at one point


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2019)

PFM once said your not a real man unless u have been banned at least one time


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2019)

I put money on it savage can KO anyone here  ...NS vs BGH would be a good fight


----------



## Yaya (May 24, 2019)

Less crank more steroids


----------



## NbleSavage (May 24, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I put money on it savage can KO anyone here  ...NS vs BGH would be a good fight



I'd never test him though - he's been in some shite in his line of work!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 24, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> He is probably the only person on this board that has not once ever pissed me off. Doesn't even annoy me, which come to think of it is odd cause everything annoys me
> 
> Almost too perfect...
> 
> ...



I'll get ta work on annoying ye, Boss. 

Fookin' ******...I need to try harder...fookin'...fookin' ******...that's it. All I got.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 24, 2019)

LOL!! "G1nger" gets censored but the fookin' all right then!! HA!


----------



## RISE (May 24, 2019)

I'd touch his PP.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> LOL!! "G1nger" gets censored but the fookin' all right then!! HA!


lets get banned together like brothers!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2019)

G...i...n...g...e...r


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 25, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I put money on it savage can KO anyone here  ...NS vs BGH would be a good fight




Um not for me you prick.  There is a big difference in trading punches with guys at the gym or at a bar vs a pro.  Different levels of speed, skill, strength and power.  Plus, he probably still has that third world mentality which is hard to deal with.


----------



## Yaya (May 25, 2019)

I bet nblesavage has a whole closet filled with throwing hammers


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 27, 2019)

Yaya said:


> I bet nblesavage has a whole closet filled with throwing hammers


 That’s next to the closet filled with whips and chains and ball gags and hand cuffs and....


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 27, 2019)

I wouldn’t **** with him, that’s for sure


----------



## Jin (Jul 27, 2019)

Yaya said:


> I bet nblesavage has a whole closet filled with throwing hammers



Nailed it.


----------

